# Ajax Schieberegler



## Carrear (21. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vor kurzem mal so einen Ajax Schieberegler für Formulare gesehen, finde den aber nicht mehr. Wisst ihr wo ich sowas finde? Es sollte ein Regler sein, mit dem ich eben ganz normal einen Wert zwischen 1 und 10 festlegen kann, den ich dann für verschiedene Dinge nutzen kann (in meinem Fall für die Festlegung der Wichtigkeit eines Suchwortes).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (21. März 2008)

Hi,

meinst Du einen Javascript-Schieberegler, wie z.B. diese hier? Oder wo soll da bei Dir Ajax ins Spiel kommen?

LG


----------



## Carrear (21. März 2008)

Okay, was ich sah, wurde mir als Ajax deklariert  und es sah ansprechender aus, aber genau sowas meine ich. Ist das mit Bildern gemacht oder sind die formen und so anders generiert? Ich schaus mir gleich mal genauer an , esse gerade XD kann ich die daten denn dann ganz normal mit html und php irgenwie auslesen bzw nutzen?


----------



## Carrear (21. März 2008)

Humm, kanns sich vielleicht mal jemand anschauen der JS erfahren ist und mir nen kleines Verwendungsbeispiel geben? Also wie würde ich das in einem Formular verwenden können?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (21. März 2008)

Hi,



> Okay, was ich sah, wurde mir als Ajax deklariert  und es sah ansprechender aus



Google einfach mal nach "Javascript Schieberegler", da findest Du jede Menge. 

LG


----------



## Carrear (21. März 2008)

so viel sinnvolles kommt da gar nicht  und ein ordentliches anwendungsbeispiel find ich auch nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. März 2008)

http://walterzorn.de/dragdrop/dragdrop.htm

Da ist auch nen Schieberegler


----------



## Carrear (21. März 2008)

Okay, benutze jetzt den Carpe - Slider, aber irgendwie kann ich keine zwei Regler auf einer Seite haben. Der Code um sie einzubinden sieht so aus:


```
<div class="carpe_horizontal_slider_track">
    <div class="carpe_horizontal_slider_slit">&nbsp;</div>
    <div class="carpe_horizontal_slider" 
        id="10" 
        orientation="horizontal" 
        distance="100" 
        display="10" 
        style="left: 0px;">&nbsp;
    </div>
</div>

<div class="carpe_slider_display_holder" >
    <input class="carpe_slider_display" 
        id="10" type="text"from="0"
        to="10"
        valuecount="101"
        value="0"
        typelock="off" />
</div>
```


Wenn ich einfach zweimal den gleichen Code einfüge lässt sich keiner mehr bewegen. Und wenn ich bei dem zweiten die zwei "id" ändere funtkioniert gar nix mehr.


----------



## ts230 (21. März 2008)

äh...
Ich habe mein bestes gegeben,den Quellcode auf das nötigste zu stocken;
entweder zu viel oder zu wenig!
Kann villiecht jmd. den Quellcode Posten der nötig ist!Hab gesehen es werden 4 JS's Included (Die habe ich selber,ohne die Läufts nicht!)!
Natürlich den von dieser Seite:
http://walterzorn.de/dragdrop/dragdrop.htm


----------



## ts230 (22. März 2008)

Ihr könnt die Schieberegler für eure Website Kostenlos  downloaden!


----------

